# GA officer shot by Vietnam Vet



## Samurai85 (Jul 9, 2011)

I am in armed security and I saw a terrible dashcam video of a young 22 year-old GA police officer pull over an Andrew Brannan. The situation escalated very quickly and Andrew Brannan, claiming to be a Vietnam Vet, walked back to his truck, retreived a .30 caliber carbine and opened fire on the officer. I won't go into detail about the heroic cop's death, but I was wondering if anyone knew by chance what handgun and caliber the cop was using. This was in 1998 and the officer shot the suspect in the stomach but it failed to stop him from murdering the cop. I can't find any information on the sidearm used by him. I'm not a SWAT officer or anything, but this was a real eye-opener for me and I want to learn from these terrible situations. Thanks for any help.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

You will not find anything on it as far as caliber. Even the FBI report does not mention the caliber or weapon used. At the time the Lorens County Sheriffs Department issued Glock 22's in 40 caliber and in 2000 they went to Glock 45's. Tragedy, I don't care what pistol was used or caliber, there have been many, many, instances of bad guys taking multiple torso hits with either 9mm, 40, or 45's and kept going, as well as many, many, one shot stops with either 9mm, 40, or 45's. I perceive bullet failure and shot placement were probably main factors as well as a crazy combat veteran armed with a 30 cal carbine.


----------



## Samurai85 (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks for the reply, denner. It is very strange how one shot from those calibers can put a suspect down and then it can take multiple shots from the exact same calibers. Things like adrenaline and mindset can play a role in how those tragic situations unfold.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

Samurai85 said:


> Thanks for the reply, denner. It is very strange how one shot from those calibers can put a suspect down and then it can take multiple shots from the exact same calibers. Things like adrenaline and mindset can play a role in how those tragic situations unfold.


shot placement


----------



## ozzy (Apr 16, 2011)

Samurai85 said:


> I am in armed security and I saw a terrible dashcam video of a young 22 year-old GA police officer pull over an Andrew Brannan. The situation escalated very quickly and Andrew Brannan, claiming to be a Vietnam Vet, walked back to his truck, retreived a .30 caliber carbine and opened fire on the officer. I won't go into detail about the heroic cop's death, but I was wondering if anyone knew by chance what handgun and caliber the cop was using. This was in 1998 and the officer shot the suspect in the stomach but it failed to stop him from murdering the cop. I can't find any information on the sidearm used by him. I'm not a SWAT officer or anything, but this was a real eye-opener for me and I want to learn from these terrible situations. Thanks for any help.


Gut shot your adrenaline will peak, being a VV he probably went into war mode long enough to kill the LEO. Sad but true. Anything from a .22 to a .45 probably wouldn't have mattered, the tone was set.


----------

